# Scofield



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello UWN! It's been a while. I've missed you all :mrgreen:

Kept my daughter home from school and made my brother take us up to Scofield Wed. Brought the porta-bote along for an adventure. Started on the North side of the dam arm by the State Park there around 8 am. Caught a couple tigers up against the rocks. Went further towards the **** and caught some more. Most of the tigers were pretty nice (17-19"), bunch of pud sized bows and a couple of the same cutts. Lots of wind!!! The most productive lure~ LC. But worms, minnows, silver Krocodile, roe, and even the powerbaited Barbie pole caught fish. And yes, the lake is totally ice free.

Can't wait 'til school's done so I can spend the rest of my life fishing!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats! Looks like a good time. Thought about doing the same thing with my daughter tomorrow, skipping work and school. Was thinking more about turkey hunting though.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Couple of nice Tigers! Well done


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like an excellent time!! Love the last one of you girl! Hope you have time to do E lake with me this year!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Heading up that way today....


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't beat a day like that. (Well without the stupid wind) Especially on a weekday while skipping work.
Great report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice to see a report from you again. Looks like you had a pretty good time. Nice fish.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I got 6 in 3 hours. 3 chubs 2 dink bows but one really nice 21" tiger all floating by the dam. Good luck up there!

Edit...

Since we all know it is just a fish story without a picture here is a shot:


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I got 6 in 3 hours. 3 chubs 2 dink bows but one really nice 21" tiger all floating by the dam. Good luck up there!
> 
> Edit...
> 
> Since we all know it is just a fish story without a picture here is a shot:


Nice Tig! Decided to switch your fishing location plans I see.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! nice hunchback there Orvis1 very thick fish


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

my son his friend and yourstruly were on the lake on thurs from daylight to around noon
and other than 1 cut and 1 tiger in the slot all we caught were some dinker bows its been
a long time since we caught the bows that small but at least it was a day from work


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Looks like the slot limit is starting to work for those tigers. I fished it last fall and those tigers definitely weren't that large. Awesome stuff. I love scofield.


----------

